#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Прошу помощи >  > > >  >  >  Хочу уйти в монастырь

## Николай Г.

Хочу уйти в монастырь. Полностью посвятить себя практике.
Живу в России, в Сибири.
Друзья, у кого есть похожий настрой, приглашаю к общению :Smilie:  
Может кто совет даст, - буду признателен! :Wink:

----------


## Sadhak

Все хотят уйти  :Smilie: . Но не всем это надо и не у всех получится. Есть куча обязательств перед родными и прочее. Кроме того, надо все же ясно оценить свои силы. Не сожрет ли впоследствии сожаление от несоотвествия ожиданий от такой практики  ее результатам и не сожрет ли благие плоды такового намерения и не создаст ли причины для создания еще более худшего состояния ума, чем это было до нее? Бодхчитта намерения и применения - сравнивают это с желанием отправиться в пусть и самим путешествием. Но хватит ли у нас сил для него и не ввергнет ли оно нас адские измерения из-за возникшей злобы на учение или учителя и отчаяния от того, что мы потеряли все и не приобрели ничего взамен?

----------


## До

Я заметил, что люди часто пытаются отговорить о ухода в монастырь, как буд-то их самих туда приглашают.

----------


## Николай Г.

> Все хотят уйти . .....Но хватит ли у нас сил для него и не ввергнет ли оно нас адские измерения из-за возникшей злобы на учение или учителя и отчаяния от того, что мы потеряли все и не приобрели ничего взамен?


По-моему наша жизнь в миру (махаяна) уже достаточно наполнена всем этим :Frown:  
Позыв изнутри, в связи с существющим уровнем сознания, трансформируется в Желание Уйти. Но в сущности, полагаю, состоит этот Позыв всего-лишь из _тяги в Высшему и понимания возможности Великого Покоя (просветления)_ЭТо - Цель (другого слова, кроме "цель" я найти не могу, но называть это так однозначно не стоит! :Wink:  )

----------


## Ersh

Дык уходите, какие проблемы? Это что какой-то анонс важного события, чтобы ставить о нем всех в известность?

----------


## Skyku

> Дык уходите, какие проблемы?


По моему, читая постинг №4 проблема одна - сомнений более чем достаточно.
И человек ищет ктобы разубедил в этой правильной мысли - уйти в монастырь.

Игра в "а уйду ка я в монастырь" во много схожа с игрой: "А вот намылю ка себе петлю". И там и там - а отговорите меня пожалуйста, сам чувствую что глупость.




> состоит этот Позыв всего-лишь из тяги в Высшему и понимания возможности Великого Покоя (просветления)


Напомню одно из любимых:

- Учитель, укажи мне место мира и покоя.
- О-о-о.... если я укажу тебе это место, там исчезнет и мир и покой.

----------


## woltang

Если вы решили уходить в монастырь - то пробуйте, ищите варианты и смело вперед. не сомневавйтесь. если не решили - то не уходите.

----------


## PampKin Head

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....EF%E0%EB%EC%EE

Тут больше про женский монастырь, но проблематика одинакова.

+ о планировании процесса
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=7614

----------


## Николай Г.

> По моему, читая постинг №4 проблема одна - сомнений более чем достаточно.
> И человек ищет ктобы разубедил в этой правильной мысли - уйти в монастырь.
> 
> Игра в "а уйду ка я в монастырь" во много схожа с игрой: "А вот намылю ка себе петлю". И там и там - а отговорите меня пожалуйста, сам чувствую что глупость.
> 
> Напомню одно из любимых:
> 
> - Учитель, укажи мне место мира и покоя.
> - О-о-о.... если я укажу тебе это место, там исчезнет и мир и покой.


Спасибо, за ясное видение!
Проблема не в том чтобы уйти (да!), проблема - как остаться... :Confused:  
Не могу я все врубиться в эту тему: посадить дерево, построить дом, родить ребенка :Frown:  
??? :Confused:

----------


## Николай Г.

> Дык уходите, какие проблемы? Это что какой-то анонс важного события, чтобы ставить о нем всех в известность?


Это попытка пообщаться на форуме, задав для этого тему :Cool:

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Не могу я все врубиться в эту тему: посадить дерево, построить дом, родить ребенка 
> ???


Хм...
А зачем вам врубаться? Просто не выполняйте ни  один из пунктов.
Или вам важно то, что о вас скажут в этом случае?

----------


## Николай Г.

> Хм...
> А зачем вам врубаться? Просто не выполняйте ни  один из пунктов.
> Или вам важно то, что о вас скажут в этом случае?


соглашусь с вами, но...
такая позиция не застрахована от плохого отношения окружающих, для них это может стать даже протестом, вызовом. 
Что в свою очередь так или иначе отражается на контактах с близкими, друзьями и т.д. Эффект "белой вороны" - во! :Big Grin:

----------


## Грег

> соглашусь с вами, но...
> такая позиция не застрахована от плохого отношения окружающих, для них это может стать даже протестом, вызовом. 
> Что в свою очередь так или иначе отражается на контактах с близкими, друзьями и т.д. Эффект "белой вороны" - во!


А вы не делайте это "вопреки", показно и на публику, не делайте протестом и вызовом. Практикуйте в себе.
Да и что значит плохое отношение окружающих? - То, что они будут держать вас за дурачка или будут бояться?  :Smilie:

----------


## Skyku

> такая позиция не застрахована от плохого отношения окружающих, для них это может стать даже протестом, вызовом.


В монастыре места для окружающих точно не хватит!

----------


## Николай Г.

> В монастыре места для окружающих точно не хватит!


вы просветлены? :Smilie:

----------


## Николай Г.

> ...Да и что значит плохое отношение окружающих? - То, что они будут держать вас за дурачка или будут бояться?


Наверно по-большей части - это страх, что их матрица поимеет и меня :Big Grin:  
Живя с ними в тесной связи, я опираюсь на них, они на меня.

----------


## Грег

> Наверно по-большей части - это страх, что их матрица поимеет и меня 
> Живя с ними в тесной связи, я опираюсь на них, они на меня.


Попробуйте опираться на себя, а им помогать, если это требуется.

----------


## Николай Г.

У каждого свой монастырь, в своем собственном кармане.

----------


## Eshe Khedup

Когда то я сильно мучился, принимая решение уйти в монастырь. Было много внешних, мирских обязательств. Однажды размышляя на эту тему, я случайно взял в руки книгу "ДЖЮЦУН-КАХБУМ" (Житие Миларепы), открыл на первой попавшийся странице и прочёл буквально следущее: "Многие миряне дали обет посвятить какой-то период времени религиозному служению".  Вопрос  был решен. 

Пребывание в монастыре  было лучшим и ярчайшим временем в моей жизни.
Было голодно, холодно, иллюзии лопались как мыльные пузыри, это тоже было тяжело. Но оно того стоило. Дерзайте добрый юноша, и никогда не сомневайтесь.

----------

Петр Полянцев (04.03.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Не возвращайся с пустыми руками, побывав на острове сокровищ, – не оставайся голодной, обнаружив несметные богатства! Нужно переплыть океан, пока есть судно, – не упусти лодку человеческого тела! Настало время отделить сансару от нирваны – радостно занимайся практикой! Мы стоим на грани между счастьем и страданием – не создавай беду своими руками! Настало время, когда разделяются дороги, ведущие вверх и вниз, – не бросайся в пучину низших миров!
> 
> Настало время показать разницу между мудростью и глупостью – не лопочи и не глазей, как слабоумный! Настало время для увеличения заслуг – не связывай себя делами и иди налегке! Настало время увидеть, кто велик, а кто ничтожен, – не ищи просветления в выгоде и славе!
> 
> Настало время увидеть, кто добр, а кто зол, – отринь мирские цели! Это время можно уподобить одному обеду, выпавшему за сотню дней, – не веди себя так, будто у тебя избыток времени! Настало время, когда один миг ленности будет иметь долгие [дурные] последствия – радостно посвяти себя духовной практике! Настало время, когда один год упорной практики принесёт счастье на все грядущие жизни – постоянно пребывай в практике Дхармы!





> Сейчас у нас есть возможность выбирать что угодно, но люди заявляют, что не могут практиковать Дхарму. Обретя человеческое тело, наделённое свободами и богатствами, они жалуются, что у них нет времени для духовной практики. Всегда готовые надрываться ради пропитания и одежды, они заявляют, что не имеют возможности практиковать святую Дхарму хотя бы год. Неутомимые в сансарной суете, они жалуются, что не могут перенести малейшие трудности в том, что касается Дхармы. Они способны непрерывно терпеть мучения, но заявляют, что не могут провести хотя бы лето или зиму в блаженном состоянии духовной практики.





> И ещё сказал Гуру Падма
> Цогял, чрезвычайно важно упражняться в духовной практике, пока ещё молод. Когда состаришься и захочешь послушать учения, твои уши не будут слышать. Захочешь учиться, но внимание уже притупилось, и память отказывает. Возможно, ты захочешь пойти куда-то за Дхармой, но твоё тело уже не способно идти и сидеть. Захочешь практиковать, но сила элементов уже угасла, и ты не можешь сосредоточиться. Захочешь раздать своё имущество, но оно уже будет в чужих руках, и ты не сможешь им распорядиться. Захочешь преодолеть трудности, но твой организм уже не сможет вынести усилия. Вызвав недовольство своего учителя и спутников по Дхарме, ты под старость, возможно, захочешь практиковать, но не сможешь. Ты будешь думать: «Ах, если бы в молодости у меня было такое желание!» – но это не поможет. Слишком поздно сожалеть о том, что не выполнял никакой духовной практики, когда была возможность.
> 
> Люди, в молодости не проявляющие никакого интереса к практике Дхармы, – просто глупцы!
> 
> И ещё сказал Гуру Падма:
> Цогял, когда практикуешь освобождающую Дхарму, вступить в брак и вести семейную жизнь – все равно, что быть закованным в цепи. Захочешь бежать, – но ты крепко заперт в темнице сансары, откуда нет выхода. Ты безвозвратно погрязаешь в трясине клеш, хотя позже пожалеешь об этом. Если у тебя есть дети, пусть даже очень милые, это тот столб, на котором держатся узы сансары. Если детей нет, то тебя одолевает ещё большая тревога, что твой род прервётся. Если у тебя есть имущество, то уход за скотом и землёй отнимает много времени, и его не остаётся на практику Дхармы. Если же у тебя нет ничего, то страдания и борьба за существование – ещё тяжелее. Если у тебя есть слуги и батраки, необходимость распоряжаться ими порабощает без остатка. Если их нет, попадаешь в зависимость от других, и не остаётся никакой свободы для практики Дхармы. Так пропадает впустую и нынешняя жизнь, и будущее.


http://padmasambhava.by.ru/txt06.html

Вперед, в пасть льва!!!

----------


## PampKin Head

Если заграница недоступна по каким то причинам (а это лучший вариант), то:

http://www.datsan.buryatia.ru/institute.htm

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Если заграница недоступна по каким то причинам (а это лучший вариант), то:


У Николая, кажись, в традиции указан дзен. Иволгинский ему вряд ли подойдет, имхо.  :Wink:

----------


## Николай Г.

> У Николая, кажись, в традиции указан дзен. Иволгинский ему вряд ли подойдет, имхо.


Иволгинский? Кто он?

----------


## Anansy

Иволгинский дацан. Традиционная сангха России. Находится в Бурятии
вот здесь его сайт

----------


## Калдэн

Хочу уйти в монастырь...

======================

"Не найдя мира в себе,вы не сумеете обрести его,даже уйдя в горы или пещеру."

----------


## PampKin Head

> Хочу уйти в монастырь...
> 
> ======================
> 
> "Не найдя мира в себе,вы не сумеете обрести его,даже уйдя в горы или пещеру."


Цитата из Шакьямуни?

 :EEK!:

----------


## Калдэн

PampKin Head:  Цитата из Шакьямуни?
-------
Слова моего драгоценного учителя -Намхая Норбу.

----------


## Anansy

Помнится, я как-то пел в дружеской компании песню неизвестного автора. Там были слова.

"И вот теперь ты в оранжевой сутане, в рваных джинсах -
свежий дурачок.
По зеленой траве ты летаешь босиком - 
все нипочем.
Бьешься щеками о чужие ладони -
не Христос, но святой.
На любой свой глупый вопрос
получаешь ответ простой.....
   ТЫ ИСКАЛ ЛЮБОВЬ?
   ТАК НАЙДИ ЖЕ В НАЧАЛЕ ЛЮБОВЬ."

Вот так вот, люди добрые. Песня - бред, да в ней намек  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Песня - бред.

А 4 бхикшу (держащих обеты в чистоте) - это уже *Сангха* (Третья Драгоценность, кто не курсе).

----------


## Юань Дин

При возникновении желания уйти в монастырь, думаю, пригодится следующий совет:
1) не торопитесь. Обычно желания спонтанно возникают, и, спустя некоторое время, также быстро проходят. Поживите в миру с этим желанием годика два. Если пройдет - значит Вам лучше в миру жить. Если не пройдет - можно ехать;
2) в это время, пока обдумываете эту идею, поживите короткое время в монастыре, заведите знакомства, проникнитесь их бытом. Да почаще туда приезжайте. Одно дело - мечтать о монастыре дома перед компьютером, будучи "хозяином своей жизни", когда можно и в кино сходить, и др. мирские прелести; а совсем другое - думать "а зачем же я сюда попал?", сидя в монастыре.
3) если же после советов (1) и (2) у Вас все-же осталось жгучее желание "уйти", то - вперед, не раздумывая и не оглядываясь. Если же возникли сомнения через эти 2 года - ничего страшного. Просто "где родился, там и пригодился". Человек от этого хуже не станет. Кто сказал, что монахи лучше мирян? Миряне "сами с усами". Можно и дома сделать как-бы монастырь. Все время сидеть в одиночестве и медитировать. Изгнать из дома суету и мирские радости и сосредоточиться только на духовном развитии.

Кажется, некоторые веселые йогины тоже по пещерам сидели, не в монастырях. Сами себе правила поведения сделали, отличные от монастырских. Своего рода хиппи, отдельные от официального общества.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Кажется, некоторые веселые йогины тоже по пещерам сидели, не в монастырях. Сами себе правила поведения сделали, отличные от монастырских. Своего рода хиппи, отдельные от официального общества.


Можно поподробнее про некоторых веселых йогинов?

Монастырь - это не только место практики, но и заведение, где человек учится.
Если не брать во внимание взятие обетов, то это место - сообщество практиков, основным делом которого является *сохраниение* без искажений и практика Дхармы.

В социуме человек постоянно прилагает усилия: учится, работает, обустраивает свое хозяйство. Стать веселым йогином в этой ситуации - тоже выпасть из основной канвы жизни людей.

----------


## Ersh

Содзи обычно включает в себя мойку всех деревянных коридоров. Они сначала подметаются веником, а потом моются мокрой тряпкой. Другие дела - пропылесосить хирома, помыть окна, почистить хондо, библиотеку, туалеты и так далее. Кто-нибудь покажет тебе, где и как это делается. Делай всё молча, быстро и обращай внимание на то, что ты делаешь, и что должно быть сделано. Когда ты выполнил своё задание, посмотри, что ещё надо почистить. Не ставь веник на щетину и убедись, что ты всё убрал на положенное место после окончания работы. После содзи у тебя обычно будет ещё достаточно времени, чтобы сходить в туалет и почистить зубы перед утренним чаем и саму (практикой во время работы).

К утреннему собранию ты уже должен надеть рабочую одежду и быть готов начать саму сразу после него. Иногда тебе понадобится непромокаемая одежда и резиновые сапоги (желательно собственные). Когда ты вернёшься после саму, всегда поздоровайся с тэндзо фразой оцукарэ-сама дэсу (otsukare-sama desu) (Я ценю твою работу), и аккуратно поставь свои сапоги в шкаф при входе

http://www.antaiji.dogen.de/

----------


## Юань Дин

> Содзи обычно включает в себя мойку всех деревянных коридоров. Они сначала подметаются веником, а потом моются мокрой тряпкой. Другие дела - пропылесосить хирома, помыть окна, почистить хондо, библиотеку, туалеты и так далее. Кто-нибудь покажет тебе, где и как это делается. Делай всё молча, быстро и обращай внимание на то, что ты делаешь, и что должно быть сделано. Когда ты выполнил своё задание, посмотри, что ещё надо почистить. Не ставь веник на щетину и убедись, что ты всё убрал на положенное место после окончания работы. После содзи у тебя обычно будет ещё достаточно времени, чтобы сходить в туалет и почистить зубы перед утренним чаем и саму (практикой во время работы).


Матерь Божья! Это ж надо - столько работы! :EEK!:  
Нет, наверное, никогда мне в монастырь не попасть. Здесь дома-то лень пол пропылесосить раз в три недели. Ужас!

----------


## Юань Дин

> Можно поподробнее про некоторых веселых йогинов?
> 
> Стать веселым йогином в этой ситуации - тоже выпасть из основной канвы жизни людей.


Да, махасиддхи были прототипом современных хиппи.
Про них: «Жизнеописания восьмидесяти четырех махасиддхов», составленные на рубеже XI–XII веков великим гуру из Чампары – тантриком Абхаядаттой.
Вирупу выгнали из монастыря за то, что ел голубей и пил вино (никто при этом не знал, что он был уже просветлен).
Великий Миларепа, отшельничая, ел крапиву, которая росла рядом с его пещерой. Со временем его кожа позеленела от этой еды, так что охотники принимали его за приведение.
А вот, что про Наропа говорит про своего друга Кукурипу (цитата из книги Оле Нидала "Наставления по Нёндро"):
"….. Это — сумасшедший йогин, живущий в пятидесяти днях перехода через джунгли отсюда к западу. Его, как и всех Будд, окружают женские Будды. В последней жизни он, бывало, дурно отзывался о дамах, и поэтому в дневное время женские Будды проявляются перед ним как злобные суки и только по ночам превращаются в богинь воодушевления, благословляющих пространство во всех направлениях». Марпа предпринял долгое путешествие к Кукурипе и, придя, увидел все так, как ему было описано. Кукурипа выглядел как обезьяна и болтал всякую чепуху……."

Вот я тоже сижу дома за компьютером один, работаю, а по ночам книги читаю. Уже третий день из квартиры не вылезаю, ни с кем не говорю. Оброс как бабай, ем один Доширак. Скоро тоже как махасиддха стану  :Smilie: 
Дойду "до ручки", просветлюсь. Как сумасшедший ученый. Потом в голову стукнет, пойду на работу как просветленный Басе, который босой с бутылкой вина шел в город, чтобы нести людям счастье  :Smilie:

----------


## Таши

Николай, думается, нужно понять почему хочется уйти в монастырь)
Что в основе вашего желания - попытка сбежать от "реальной действительности" и уйти туда, где вас понимают, потому что вас всё вокруг не устраивает) В этом случае надо разбираться дальше)

 или это желание чисто в своей основе, монашество и всё, с ним связанное, всегда вызывало интерес с юности, казалось каким-то величественным по сравнению со всем, что вас окружало, снились сны про людей в монашеских одеждах или что-то подобное, картинки из каких-то монастырей, изображения ритуальных предметов и проч. способны у вас вызвать слёзы на глазах и какую-то тоску?

 Если второе, то у вас явные кармические связи с монашеством. И в этом случае важно по возможности трезво взглянуть на сегодняшнюю жизнь, на то, что вы имеете, на ваши качества, которыми вы обладали с детства - и тогда, возможно, станет понятно, что обладая множеством полезных качеств, вы совершенно не умеете строить отношения с людьми, вы их не понимаете и боитесь их эмоций) Это может быть ещё одним знаком кармической связи с монашеством) И знаком того, что в этой жизни вам было бы лучше учиться понимать людей, образовывать с ними связи на будущее, учиться им помогать, не фиксируясь на себе, учиться спокойно относиться к их эмоциям и тд для того, чтобы в далёком будущем учить Дхарме Будды на Западе.

----------


## PampKin Head

Как много интересного можно узнать, читая подобные темы.

Почему то естественным является разводить разговоры про осознание факта желания ухода в монастырь. Типо, жить в этом социуме естественно, а вот в другой социум перебраться - это нужно веские причины иметь. 

По мне так нужно четко понимать причины, зачем оставаться в этом социуме. Иначе труба. Иначе просто бессмысленное существование на фоне потребления вещей, концептов, образов.

----------


## ullu

люди на то и люди что бы боятся перемен  :Smilie:  иначе непостоянство не создавало бы проблем  :Smilie:

----------


## Ho Shim

Ну, не знаю. Совет один. Хочешь уйти в монастырь - уйди. Чего тут думать и общаться? А если настрой поговорить об этом...  :Wink:

----------


## Таши

> Как много интересного можно узнать, читая подобные темы.
> 
> Почему то естественным является разводить разговоры про осознание факта желания ухода в монастырь. Типо, жить в этом социуме естественно, а вот в другой социум перебраться - это нужно веские причины иметь. 
> 
> По мне так нужно четко понимать причины, зачем оставаться в этом социуме. Иначе труба. Иначе просто бессмысленное существование на фоне потребления вещей, концептов, образов.


 Пампкин, ум - интересная штука, под что его заточишь, так и будет работать. Настроил его на бессмысленное существование и потребление))) - так всё и будет. И ещё будет иллюзия того, что вот где-то там существует Чистая страна, где всё имеет смысл и где происходит непрерывный рост. 
 Но можно заточить свой ум на то, чтобы выжимать по максимуму из той ситуации, которая есть под рукой, - неважно где ты в данный момент обитаешь, - в социуме, монастыре, адских мирах или в Бардо Становления. И тогда, возможно, сейчас уходить насовсем в монастырь и нет особого смысла. Особенно, если ты уже туда уже много раз уходил в прошлом)))) (это я к тому, что обычно людей не просто так тянет уйти в монастырь)

----------


## PampKin Head

2 Таши:

Это вы про Кармапу? Вот бы кто выжал  по максимуму из ситуации...

А если тебе уже не важно, где ты обитаешь, то зачем бегать на лекции колесящего вокруг миру Гуру?

Можно сколько угодно рассказывать про веселых йогинов в миру, но без монастырской Сангхи Дхарма Будд загнется в две-три итерации. Потому что именно Шакьямуни создал это сообщество в первую очередь для того, чтобы хранить Дхарму в чистоте и без искажений... На эту тему есть сутра.

Если бы все сводилось к тому, чтобы реализовываться, веселясь, то никаких бы Сангх не было бы и в помине.

P.S. Кста... А вот Марпа был веселым йогином? Или Миларепа? Или Речунгпа? Последние два так бродили вдали от людей, даже имея возможность отжигать где угодно. Сколько золота скопил Миларепа? Сколько было у него жен\подруг? Что посоветовал он невесте своей в ответ на предложение "вернутся и жить как люди"?

P.S. Монастырь это тоже социум. Тоже со своей Сансарой. Просто там люди ставят своей целью только сохранение Дхармы и ее практику. Не размениваясь на индивидуальное домохозяйство, производство и выращивание детей, выстраивание карьер в сфере материального и интеллектуального производства.

Армия - это тоже монастырь (в некотором роде). Настоящие ученые - еще те аскеты (кто встречал таких). Такая ситуация не единична в мирском социуме.

P.S.S. Самое интересное, что веселый йогин Оле тоже всю жизнь посвятил... Дхарме! И Ханна... Не видно что то, чтобы они сидели и интегрировали, сидя ровно на попе в своем любимом социуме. И в чем разница между Оле и монахами? Только в том, что последние взяли на себя обеты, а он нет! Ну и в спецодежде еще...

----------


## Грег

> P.S. Кста... А вот Марпа был веселым йогином? Или Миларепа? Или Речунгпа?
> Последние два так бродили вдали от людей, даже имея возможность отжигать где угодно. Сколько золота скопил Миларепа? Сколько было у него жен\подруг? Что посоветовал он невесте своей в ответ на предложение "вернутся и жить как люди"?
> ...


Единство Махамудры и Дзогчен
Комментарий Чоки Нима Ринпоче на текст йогина Карма Чагмей




> ...
> В этом отношении, люди обладают высшими, средними и слабыми способностями. 
> Человеку высших способностей нет необходимости 
> отказываться от мирских дел, 
> И он может практиковать, совмещая мирские дела с практикой. 
> Царь Индрабодхи показал пример, как использовать
> чувственные удовольствия на пути, не отказываясь от них.
> 
> Человек средних способностей отказывается от большинства мирских дел. 
> ...

----------


## woltang

что бы стать монахом нужно иметь простой ум. сказали иди туда - идешь, сказали работай тут - работаешь.  Смирение, смирение и смирение.  Много силы  чтобы трудиться трудиться и трудиться. 
 МОнастырь это очень- очень трудно но и очень радостно. когда преодолеваешь, свои нехочухи, можешь увидеть свои недостатки и избавиться от них. И самое главное это общение с живым Мастером.  я очень благодарна судьбе , что довелось вкусить монастырской жизни(1 год).  всем советую.

----------


## Таши

> Это вы про Кармапу? Вот бы кто выжал  по максимуму из ситуации...
> 
> А если тебе уже не важно, где ты обитаешь, то зачем бегать на лекции колесящего вокруг миру Гуру?


 Пампкин, в моём понимании "выжимать по максимуму" включает в себя и преследование Учителя, колесящего по миру, с запросами поучений/посвящений, и монашество, и многое другое, например, обычную мирянскую жизнь и попытки хранить осознавание в ежедневной жизни, учась не разделять на "чистое" и "нечистое".

 Не совсем понятно, что вы подразумевали, приводя в пример ЕС Кармапу, - насколько мне известно, это весьма достойный пример того, как нужно практиковать в любых условиях, здесь и сейчас. Если вы имели в виду то, что Он мог бы вполне себе жить в социуме и не быть монахом, - то могу возразить, что у величайших Бодхисаттв всё немного иначе - эта манифестация была создана как раз для представительских целей, для сохранения и передачи Учения, для таких, как мы с вами - тех, кто не может видеть вокруг великое множество других манифестаций, ориентируясь только на нечто большое и яркое.  Но это не значит, что нет других манифестаций, которые подают прекрасный пример того, как надо жить и развиваться не только человеком, обычным мирянином,  но и животным, например)




> Можно сколько угодно рассказывать про веселых йогинов в миру, но без монастырской Сангхи Дхарма Будд загнется в две-три итерации. Потому что именно Шакьямуни создал это сообщество в первую очередь для того, чтобы хранить Дхарму в чистоте и без искажений... На эту тему есть сутра.
> 
> Если бы все сводилось к тому, чтобы реализовываться, веселясь, то никаких бы Сангх не было бы и в помине.


 Здесь вы совершенно правы. Не понимаю только к чему вы это говорите.
 Я где-то усомнилась в необходимости существования института монашества?) Ткните пальцем)
 Не знаю, хватит ли у меня способностей донести то, что я хотела сказать, но попробую ещё раз. Пампкин, то, что вы говорите абсолютно истинно, - есть лишь одно маленькое "но" - на ситуацию можно взглянуть ширше. Не с точки зрения человека с его ограниченным видением в одну жизнь и ограниченными возможностями помогать другим. Попробую объяснить с помощью вашей же цитаты:




> P.S.S. Самое интересное, что веселый йогин Оле тоже всю жизнь посвятил... Дхарме! И Ханна... Не видно что то, чтобы они сидели и интегрировали, сидя ровно на попе в своем любимом социуме. И в чем разница между Оле и монахами? Только в том, что последние взяли на себя обеты, а он нет! Ну и в спецодежде еще...


 Представим, что Оле решил стать монахом несколько десятков лет назад. И кому от этого было бы лучше?  По крайней мере, многим его ученикам и вашей покорной слуге лучше бы точно не стало, а для некоторых вообще бы закрыло возможность в этой жизни услышать о Буддизме как таковом. К чему это я? К тому, что иногда, при сильных прошлых связях с Дхармой и мощном благословении Учителя совсем нет смысла спешить становиться монахом (хотя, наверняка могут быть сильнейшие монашеские/подставьте свой вариант тенденции ума). Иногда вполне может хватить небольшого срока жизни при монастыре и/или рядом со своим Ламой. Это, разумеется, относится, скорее, к редчайшему исключению, но мало ли какие существа забредают на этот форум.




> P.S. Монастырь это тоже социум. Тоже со своей Сансарой. Просто там люди ставят своей целью только сохранение Дхармы и ее практику. Не размениваясь на индивидуальное домохозяйство, производство и выращивание детей, выстраивание карьер в сфере материального и интеллектуального производства.


 Здесь можно возразить, - опять же, это слишком узкий взгляд на положение вещей. То есть, да, в большинстве случаев это так, но... случаи бывают разные (с) один хирург, и могут быть исключения.
 Существует пример несравненного Марпы Лоцавы, который убедительно доказал, что вполне можно сохранять Дхарму и передавать её, "размениваясь на индивидуальное домохозяйство, производство и выращивание детей" и далее по списку. 
 Естесственно, это невероятно трудно, но возможно, хотя, наверняка, большинству современных людей не под силу. Однако же, именно этот путь - путь мирянина, домохозяина))) сейчас более развит среди буддистов Запада, например, и есть все основания полагать, что для всех этих людей наиболее полезными с практической точки зрения  будут примеры не отшельников и монахов (это больше может вдохновлять мирян, но никак не быть понятным), а Учителей-мирян, добившихся высокой реализации. 
 Оговорюсь сразу, это ни в коей мере не умаляет большой важности сохранения и поддержки монашества.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Вот цитата, близкая к теме:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...32&postcount=8

----------


## Aleksey L.

и еще одна цитата : 

"... Нет абсолютно никакой нужды в близких друзьях,
Лучше держись сам себя.

Когда у тебя нет ни мирской,
ни религиозной ответственности,
Не стремись ее обрести!

Если ты отпустишь всё,
Всё-всё,
В этом-то и есть вся суть!"
(совет мне от меня, Триме Лодро)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Откуда такая убеждённость, что монастырь - совершенно другой социум? Что бы там ни говорили, любой монастырь - часть того же социума, пусть со своей спецификой, пусть это окружённый стенами заповедник. И без окружающего социума, где зарабатываются "презренные" деньги и делаются карьеры будущих дхарма-спонсоров, ни один монастырь не протянет и месяца. А если человеку не по нраву специфика мирской жизни, где гарантия, что по нраву будет монашеская? 

Почему-то некоторые уверены, что монастырь - некая буддийская высшая школа. Да, но я, грешный, уверен, что любой монастырь - это в первую очередь мужское (женское) общежитие...  :Smilie:  А потом уже всё остальное...

----------


## Aleksey L.

а никто не спорит. 

речь вообще не о внешней ординации, а, скорее, о внутренней, о том, чего не отобрать ни-ко-му. 

вопрос в том, как "груздю" "выпасть из короба" _правильно_ (по-тихому), если он не хочет быть употреблен на обед (или в иных ... удобоваримых целях) высокопримативным чиновничком системы. 

ответ прост: поменьше трепаться, жить своей жизнью ...  и тут никто кроме самого человека не в праве решать. хоть кому-то временами и кажется иначе ... 

вобщем, "агентам смитам" просьба не беспокоиться 
(а вдали от систем их просто нет  :Embarrassment:  )

----------


## PampKin Head

> Существует пример несравненного Марпы Лоцавы, который убедительно доказал, что вполне можно сохранять Дхарму и передавать её, "размениваясь на индивидуальное домохозяйство, производство и выращивание детей" и далее по списку.


Пример не засчитан. 

Словами сына Марпы при первой встрече с Милой:
- Не знаю никакого великого учителя Марпы. Есть только мой отец Марпа, который регулярно продает все в доме, меняет на золото и уезжает в Индию.

Итого: сколько времени провел Марпа на дорогах в Индию, сколько вемени провел в Индии и кто занимался его хозяйством во время многолетних отсутствий? Дагмеме -чак цел ло! (не многие способны терпеть таких супругов).




> Почему-то некоторые уверены, что монастырь - некая буддийская высшая школа. Да, но я, грешный, уверен, что любой монастырь - это в первую очередь мужское (женское) общежитие...  А потом уже всё остальное...


Эдак и обычный дом - не более, чем простая коммуналка улучшенного типа. А потом все остальное. 

Гоман\Сера\Дрепунг - не являются высшими буддийскими институтами? Да и в любом маленьком монастыре не оставят вас без комментариев к практикам и объяснениям всех основ традиции.

----------


## Николай Г.

> Откуда такая убеждённость, что монастырь - совершенно другой социум?


Вопрос скорее не в монастыре, как таковом, а во взаимодействии с социумом. Где монастырь - альтернатива взамиодействия.

----------


## Ersh

Кому как. Кому общага, а кому святое место. Все зависит от точки зрения.

----------


## Skyku

> Кому общага, а кому святое место. Все зависит от точки зрения.


Важней - *исключительное* ли место?

и если да, то насколько и в чем.

----------


## PampKin Head

... где трое соберутся во имя мое, там и я среди них. 

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Я просто имел в виду, что в монастыре в первую очередь придётся заниматься личностными и бытовыми проблемами, а не философскими штудиями и многочасовыми садханами. То есть примерно тем же, чем и в миру. И в этом плане лучше не обманываться.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я просто имел в виду, что в монастыре в первую очередь придётся заниматься личностными и бытовыми проблемами, а не философскими штудиями и многочасовыми садханами. То есть примерно тем же, чем и в миру. И в этом плане лучше не обманываться.



Ташиджонг, Друкпа Кагью. Есть своя шедра (где идет постоянное обучение с Кхенпо, преподававшего до этого в Сарнатхе).

Постоянно идут многочасовые садханы, не считая индивидуальной практики по своим местам.

В особые дни идут мегадлительные садханы и ритуальные танцы (на последних я устал смотреть и ушел домой, а бхикшу пошли продолжать в гомпу).

В Гомане наши соотечественники и тибетцы учатся с утра до вечера, с небольшими каникулами.

P.S. Не стоит себя ограничивать для ознакомления лишь христианскими монастырями. 

Кста... А откуда эти темы про в первую очередь придётся заниматься личностными и бытовыми проблемами?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Ну, тада другое дело. Все вперёд в Ташиджонг!
Но кто-то территорию убирает? Полы в гомпе моет, когда танцы закончатся? Посуду на всех и т.п.? И живут не в отдельных кельях?

Дело в том, что в Валаамском монастыре тоже постоянно идут многочасовые службы, не говоря уже о личном келейном правиле. И мегадлительные садханы в ночь с субботы на воскресенье (плюс все двунадесятые праздники и пасхальный цикл). Но вся братия не может присутствовать каждый день на мегасадханах - работников-мирян не так уж много, самим надо трудиться. В кельях жило в лучшем случае по три-четыре человека, не знаю, как сейчас. Общение было очень плотное, какого в миру иногда не бывает.

Если какой-нибудь паломник приедет дня на три или на недельку, у него тоже останутся в памяти только многочасовые службы и стройные ряды людей в чёрных рясах и подрясниках...

----------


## PampKin Head

Полы в гомпе моют как монахи, так и миряне (не поверите, но на это очередь). Посуду свою моет каждый самостоятельно.

Живут в отдельных комнатках.

P.S. Все хозработы - в порядке очередности (включая лепку торма и уход за алтарем).

Давайте расскажем еще про греческие скальные монастыри. ))) Типо, вот же какая жесть!!! 

Про Валаам зачинять не будем. Там еще гражданское население живет в монашеских кельях. Которое жжет благовония и молится Буддам и Бодхисаттвам (за собором, в правом дальнем углу!)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Ясно. Значит, организация лучше.  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Кста...

http://oldtradition.org/news/perevody
*Зеркало, ясно показывающее, что принимать, а что – отвергать. Руководство для монастырской Сангхи и Сангхи видьядхар.*

Английский перевод: http://www.lotsawahouse.org/id34.html

http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...20&postcount=2
*Токдены Кхампагара.*

P.S. Не организация лучше, а заслуг больше. За счет практики правильных методов, силы Трех Драгоценностей, мощи Охранителей и преданности мирянских общин.

----------


## Николай Г.

> ... где трое соберутся во имя мое, там и я среди них.


двое тоже там можно :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
форум, так вообще... нет слов :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=6733
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=6797
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=6907

----------


## PampKin Head

Встреча с *Voro* была в Дальмасе на одном из чаепитий. Очень много и интересно рассказывал. Хотелось бы встретится еще.

+ В Дальмасу  (dalmasa) иногда приезжают монахи из Кореи.

----------


## Aufschnaiter

На мой взгляд обсуждаемая проблема - это не проблема жизни в монастыре, а проблема социальной адаптации (или дезаадаптации) человека. Это чисто психологическая проблема. Есть некая категория людей, которым тяжело жить в социуме (в силу ряда причин, не будем сейчас их обсуждать и конкретизировать). Такие люди любыми путями хотят уйти от окружающей их реальности которая им не нравится и тяготит их. Уйти как в физическом смысле ( в монастырь, тайгу и прочие места), где  (как им кажется) повседневные проблемы оставят их. Или в ментальном плане - игры толкинистов, историков-роливиков итд., моделирующие иную реальность, существующую паралельно нашей а иногда и заменяющую (в голове данного индивидуума) ее. В крайнем проявлении это может проявляться в форме аутизма. Вот и вся проблема, на мой взгляд. Современная психология и психоанлиз давно уже разработали кучи методик помощи таким социально дезадаптированным личностям.  И это реально работает. В отличае, например, от ухода в монастырь. Где вышеозначенный индивидум неизбежно столкнется с новыми проблемами и психологическая социальная дезадаптация просто выйдет на новый виток.

----------


## PampKin Head

А почему сразу вердикт - проблема социальной адаптации?
...
Я так понимаю, что игры менеджеров и частных предпринимателей более актуальны, чем ролевики и исторические реконструкции? Хотелось бы знать, по каким критериям.

Предлагаю лечить архитекторов атомарного социума.  :Wink: 

P.S. Есть еще вариант: не нравится социум - переделай его под себя. Реже встречаемый, но многие прикладывают усилия в этом направлении...

Хорошо, что Шакьямуни хоть не вылечили в свое время. Иначе кроме социума особого плана не было бы иных альтернатив.

----------


## Skyku

P.S. к Aufschnaiter #62

По моему есть одно только оправдание ухода в монастырь:
Как в ВУЗ с общежитием. Захочешь-сможешь, еще и в аспирантуре останешься. А может и в зав.лабы, а то и в преподы вырастешь. Или вообще ректором!

То есть мотивом должно быть: хочу учиться!

А не: плохо мне тут, а там вот лучше будет.




> А почему сразу вердикт - проблема социальной адаптации?


Да потому что в основном так и есть это у нас тут, в европах.

Да и на Востоке многие в монастыри уходили потому что ни земли, ни имущества и вообще никакого будущего кроме бомжевания.

----------


## Aufschnaiter

> P.S. к Aufschnaiter #62
> 
> По моему есть одно только оправдание ухода в монастырь:
> Как в ВУЗ с общежитием. Захочешь-сможешь, еще и в аспирантуре останешься. А может и в зав.лабы, а то и в преподы вырастешь. Или вообще ректором!
> 
> То есть мотивом должно быть: хочу учиться!
> 
> А не: плохо мне тут, а там вот лучше будет.
> 
> ...


Согласен с вами.

----------


## PampKin Head

Хм... А слова Шакьямуни на эту тему аргументом для этого не подходят? Про жизнь домохозяина и все такое...

Опять же, Гуру Ринпоче вполне определенно высказывался про практику в социуме имени 8-ми мирских Дхарм. Наверное, ему не были знакомы наработки современной психотерапии.  :Big Grin: 

Патрул Ринпоче...

А в социуме жизнь жизнь все выбирают только добровольно? Ага, как родился так и сказал: хочу жить как вы, папа и мама. 

А если у тебя проблемы с социальной адаптацией, то заработай денег на психотерапию! Глядишь в процессе добычи средств на лечение и решишь свою проблему. )




> - Ты действительно думаешь, что человек поднялся в результате эволюции выше животных? 
>       - Конечно, - ответил я. - А разве нет?
>       - Нет, - сказал он. - Он опустился гораздо ниже. Сегодня только ушедший от дел миллионер может позволить себе образ жизни животного: жить на природе в самых подходящих для организма климатических условиях, много двигаться, есть экологически чистую пищу, и при этом вообще никогда ни о чем не волноваться. Подумайте: ведь никто из животных не работает.
>       - А белочки? - спросила Гера. - Они ведь собирают орехи.
>       - Милая, это не работа. Вот если бы белочки с утра до ночи впаривали друг другу прокисшее медвежье говно, это была бы работа. А собирать орехи - это бесплатный шоппинг. Работают только скоты, которых человек вывел по своему образу и подобию. И еще сам человек. Если, как ты говоришь, задача денег - сделать жизнь проще, почему люди добывают их всю жизнь, пока не превратятся в старческий мусор? Вы серьезно считаете, что человек делает все это для себя? Я вас умоляю. Человек даже не знает, что такое деньги на самом деле.

----------


## Skyku

> А слова Шакьямуни на эту тему аргументом для этого не подходят? Про жизнь домохозяина и все такое...


Вы монах?

----------


## Aufschnaiter

> А почему сразу вердикт - проблема социальной адаптации?
> ...
> Я так понимаю, что игры менеджеров и частных предпринимателей более актуальны, чем ролевики и исторические реконструкции? Хотелось бы знать, по каким критериям.
> 
> Предлагаю лечить архитекторов атомарного социума. 
> 
> P.S. Есть еще вариант: не нравится социум - переделай его под себя. Реже встречаемый, но многие прикладывают усилия в этом направлении...
> 
> Хорошо, что Шакьямуни хоть не вылечили в свое время. Иначе кроме социума особого плана не было бы иных альтернатив.


Ну лечит, во -первых не психология а психиатрия :Big Grin:   Давайте уж таких крайностей касаться не будем.  :Wink:  Если человек переделывает под себя социум - тоже незадача может получиться - 1917 или 1991 (кому как нравиться). Тоже не выход. В том то и дело, что соцадаптация - это умение "вмонтироваться" а не убегать  и не ломать.

----------


## Skyku

> А в социуме жизнь жизнь все выбирают только добровольно?


А рождаются - добровольно?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну лечит, во -первых не психология а психиатрия  Давайте уж таких крайностей касаться не будем.  Если человек переделывает под себя социум - тоже незадача может получиться - 1917 или 1991 (кому как нравиться). Тоже не выход. В том то и дело, что соцадаптация - это умение "вмонтироваться" а не убегать  и не ломать.


Знаете, психиатрия лечит не социальную дезориентацию. А конкретные психические болезни.  Очень интересно психиаторы возвращают чела к людям. Кто сталкивался, тот в курсе дела.




> Вы монах?


Я инженер. И какое отношение это имеет к рассматриваемому вопросу. Инфа  есть. Каждый делает свой, осознанный выбор.




> А рождаются - добровольно?


Не в курсе. Не помню. Но расстаются с определенным типом социума, в основном, добровольно.

P.S. Сдавать людей, которые хотят ехать в Гоман, психиаторам - круто!

----------


## Skyku

> Не в курсе. Не помню. Но расстаются с определенным типом социума, в основном, добровольно.


В том и вопрос, добровольно ли?

Принц Гаутама - да.
И многие учителя вполне добровольно, и часто родились в вполне обеспеченных семьях и с хорошей перспективой в миру.

А вот о рядовых, безвестных монахах - вопрос. Не социум ли не принял их, не дал им места под солнцем, и вытолкнул в запасник?

Не задумывались о том почему издавна в основном мужчины в монастырях обитают?  И о связи этого явления с полигамными инстинктами стадных млекопитающих?  :Wink: 
И как моногамия влияет на социум?




> Я инженер. И какое отношение это имеет к рассматриваемому вопросу.


Прямейшее. Потому что если слова Шакьямуни для Вас лично не указ, то почему для других должно быть указанием?

То есть аргумент о домохозяине в Вашем случае не работает, раз Вы не монах. Тогда к чему было упоминание об этом неработающем аргументе?




> Каждый делает свой, осознанный выбор.


Осознанный ли?

----------


## Aufschnaiter

2 Pampkin Head

Про "лечение" - Ваши слова. (У меня было - "помощь"). Я просто указываю вам область научных знаний которая лечением как раз и занимается. Разговор то вообще не об этом. Вы уже в какие то частности уходите. Я то говорю о другом: что обозначенная проблема - проблема психологическая а не проблема выбора "плохого" или "хорошего" монастыря. И рассматривать ее В ДАННОМ СЛУЧАЕ надо не с точки зрения сколько монахов в комнате живут и кто и как там полы моет. А с точки зрения психологических установок личности собравшийся уйти в монастырь с целью ухода от "жестокой" реальности.

----------


## PampKin Head

> В том и вопрос, добровольно ли?
> 
> Принц Гаутама - да.
> И многие учителя вполне добровольно, и часто родились в вполне обеспеченных семьях и с хорошей перспективой в миру.
> 
> А вот о рядовых, безвестных монахах - вопрос. Не социум ли не принял их, не дал им места под солнцем, и вытолкнул в запасник?


Мы социологией занимаемся? Сколько людей живут в социуме, потому что нет иных альтернатив?
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...2&postcount=66
см. цитату из Пелевина.




> Не задумывались о том почему издавна в основном мужчины в монастырях обитают?  И о связи этого явления с полигамными инстинктами стадных млекопитающих? 
> И как моногамия влияет на социум?


Ого... Разъясните...





> Прямейшее. Потому что если слова Шакьямуни для Вас лично не указ, то почему для других должно быть указанием?


Как правильно заметил Ерш когда-то: Шакьямуни - не Яхве... На аргументы Шакьямуни есть пока мои аргументы. Я не могу взять и бросить свою мать, к примеру. Не развился я пока что до такого подвига (в стиле недавней эпопеи по сбору денег до Дхарамсалы и лечении рака пилюлями общего действия).





> То есть аргумент о домохозяине в Вашем случае не работает, раз Вы не монах. Тогда к чему было упоминание об этом неработающем аргументе?
> 
> 
> Осознанный ли?


>>>
Я инженер. И какое отношение это имеет к рассматриваемому вопросу. Инфа есть. Каждый делает свой, осознанный выбор.

Я не Авраам, который по слову Бога кладет ребенка своего для жертвоприношения. Всему свое время.

----------


## Skyku

> Сколько людей живут в социуме, потому что нет иных альтернатив?


Как же нет, вот одну и обсуждаем - монастырь  :Smilie: 




> Ого... Разъясните...


Не хочу. И так вот заметил что предупреждения появились.

Можете вот еще над чем подумать - почему в иудаизме нет монастырей.




> Как правильно заметил Ерш когда-то: Шакьямуни - не Яхве...


Это понятно. 

Просто незачем себя ставить в исключительное положение.
Аргумент должен работать в обе стороны.




> Я не Авраам, который по слову Бога кладет ребенка своего для жертвоприношения. Всему свое время.


Ну так не требуйте этого от других.

Вы свои социальные проблемы решаете уходом в монастырь?
А религиозные?

Просто я помню, сколько народу побежало по монастырям в начале 90ых.
Особенно из творческой среды.

Вера обуяла или никому не нужны стали?

----------


## Грег

> ...
> P.S. Сдавать людей, которые хотят ехать в Гоман, психиаторам - круто!


Вот читаешь сообщения некоторых людей... И всё вроде бы хорошо... Всё логично и с соответствующими цитатами, а ощущение некоторой ограниченности высказываний остаётся...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Ну почему же сразу психиаторам-то???

Челу предлагают разобраться с тем что он хочет, дабы потом не пришлось и от этого отказываться.
Как, к примеру, Роберт Турман - когда был молодой, принял монашество, хоть Далай Лама и его и отговариал. И он оказался прав (Далай Лама)! Да и в притчах примеры есть.
Так что, ничего плохого в том, чтобы обдумать свои сиюминутные желания, ИМХО, нет.
Ведь нельзя же всех в монастырь загнать...

Единство Махамудры и Дзогчен
Комментарий Чоки Нима Ринпоче на текст йогина Карма Чагмей



> ...
> В этом отношении, люди обладают высшими, средними и слабыми способностями. 
> Человеку высших способностей нет необходимости 
> отказываться от мирских дел, 
> И он может практиковать, совмещая мирские дела с практикой. 
> Царь Индрабодхи показал пример, как использовать
> чувственные удовольствия на пути, не отказываясь от них.
> 
> Человек средних способностей отказывается от большинства мирских дел. 
> ...


Это больше к совмещению... Да и про Миларепу...

PS. Не путать способности и реализацию!!!

----------


## PampKin Head

http://www.tenzinpalmo.com/
---
Может Турман и свет в окошке, да и россиян уже много в Сангхе.

----------


## Грег

> http://www.tenzinpalmo.com/
> ---
> Может Турман и свет в окошке, да и россиян уже много в Сангхе.


Хм... читает... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Smilie:  

Что'ж вас Пампкин в крайности-то бросает...
Очень хорошо, что есть такие россияне!
А Турман для примера. Я уже сказал, что примеры есть и в притчах буддийских - к примеру, о богаче, взвывшем через неделю уединения...  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Ага, противоположные примеры здесь не пишут. )

Работайте дальше. Хороший буддист бедным не бывает!

----------


## Грег

> Ага, противоположные примеры здесь не пишут. )


Ну так пусть человек обдумает и сам выберет. Ему с этим жить, а не нам с вами.



> Работайте дальше. Хороший буддист бедным не бывает!


Хм... Буду работать... Кто'ж меня кормить-то здесь будеть? Да и под деревом не проживёшь - климат не тот...
Впрочем, как и вы... И в том же самом городе...

----------


## Таши

> Пример не засчитан. 
> 
> Словами сына Марпы при первой встрече с Милой:
> - Не знаю никакого великого учителя Марпы. Есть только мой отец Марпа, который регулярно продает все в доме, меняет на золото и уезжает в Индию.
> 
> Итого: сколько времени провел Марпа на дорогах в Индию, сколько вемени провел в Индии и кто занимался его хозяйством во время многолетних отсутствий? Дагмеме -чак цел ло! (не многие способны терпеть таких супругов).


 Ну, это смотря кем не засчитан) для меня, например, очень даже засчитан, - очень многому учусь именно на его примере. И всё это близко и понятно - и сбор денег на очередную поездку, и терпеливые поддерживающие супруги, и многое другое))) 




> Как правильно заметил Ерш когда-то: Шакьямуни - не Яхве... На аргументы Шакьямуни есть пока мои аргументы. Я не могу взять и бросить свою мать, к примеру. Не развился я пока что до такого подвига (в стиле недавней эпопеи по сбору денег до Дхарамсалы и лечении рака пилюлями общего действия).


 Пампкин, сегодня болеет мать, завтра заболеет ещё кто-нибудь, а послезавтра и сам собирающийся стать монахом. Если уж собрался в монахи - то становись прямо сейчас, а то ведь можно этого так и не осуществить в этой жизни. Помнится, однажды один охотник очень воодушевился песней Миларепы и сказал, что становится йогином и счаз придёт, только сходит попрощается с родными и возьмёт с собой немного еды. Миларепа ему ответил, что если ты зайдёшь домой, то так и никогда и не станешь йогином, возникнет целая гора препятствий.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну, это смотря кем не засчитан) для меня, например, очень даже засчитан, - очень многому учусь именно на его примере. И всё это близко и понятно - и сбор денег на очередную поездку, и терпеливые поддерживающие супруги, и многое другое)))


И сколько лет вы провели вне дома в дхармических путешествиях?






> Пампкин, сегодня болеет мать, завтра заболеет ещё кто-нибудь, а послезавтра и сам собирающийся стать монахом. Если уж собрался в монахи - то становись прямо сейчас, а то ведь можно этого так и не осуществить в этой жизни. Помнится, однажды один охотник очень воодушевился песней Миларепы и сказал, что становится йогином и счаз придёт, только сходит попрощается с родными и возьмёт с собой немного еды. Миларепа ему ответил, что если ты зайдёшь домой, то так и никогда и не станешь йогином, возникнет целая гора препятствий.


Трендеть - не мешки ворочать.

Продайте хоть раз все в доме, поменяйте на золото и пропадите на пару тройку лет. Потом расскажите о душевной поддержке жены, которую она вам оказала по возвращении.

Турпоездки - мимо кассы.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Трендеть - не мешки ворочать.


Резонно!
Но возникает вопрос - к чьему тренденью больше доверия?  :Big Grin:  



> ...
> Продайте хоть раз все в доме, поменяйте на золото и пропадите на пару тройку лет. Потом расскажите о душевной поддержке жены, которую она вам оказала по возвращении.
> ...


И ведь не поспоришь!  :Smilie: 
Остаётся вопрос  :Big Grin:  - Зачем?

----------


## Таши

> И сколько лет вы провели вне дома в дхармических путешествиях?


 Я стараюсь провести в дхармических путешествиях настолько много, насколько могу) 




> Трендеть - не мешки ворочать.
> 
> Продайте хоть раз все в доме, поменяйте на золото и пропадите на пару тройку лет. Потом расскажите о душевной поддержке жены, которую она вам оказала по возвращении.
> 
> Турпоездки - мимо кассы


 вообще-то, это был не трындёж, а ответ на ваш намёк. Позиция была не очень понятной, вроде как вы за монашество, но тут же вами совершенно не понимается мотивация человека, решившего стать монахиней. 

 Пампкин))) хи-хи))) жены у меня нет, потому как я не лесбиянка) а есть супруг, который стоически выстаивает (о как сказала)и оплачивает и поездки, и затворы, и полное забивание на хозяйство и родственников, и нежелание иметь детей и прочие радости, сопутствующие жизни шибко практикующего буддиста) И это чудо, которое до сих пор не умещается в мой ум, потому как терпеливых жён я встречала по жизни сколько угодно - женщины в принципе куда более терпеливы и куда менее эгоистичны,  а вот терпеливых мужей - только собственного)))

 Да, а если вам не хватает поддержки жены после всех ваших буддийских фортелей, то ничем не могу здесь помочь - это всё карма. Эманируйте себе жену из своего сердца и все проблемы разрешатся сами собой))))

----------


## PampKin Head

http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...4&postcount=56

----------


## Грег

> http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...4&postcount=56


Теперь, вперёд! Все в монастырь!
За отречением!

----------


## PampKin Head

Когда отречение есть, человек может жить хоть в монастыре, хоть в миру. Когда нет - "интегрирует" то, что есть.

В монастырь люди уходят для того, чтобы учиться и практиковать без отвлечения на процессы, которые нам хорошо известны. 

Причем это свойственно и мирянам. Пример: чел занимается боксом. Он уделяет внимание тренировкам и только потом выходит на ринг. Агитировать, что Тайсон научит новичка на ринге в течение 5 секунд больше, чем годы тренировок, будет просто глупым мероприятием. 

Аналогичная ситуация с получением высшего образования. Есть дневное отделение, есть вечерние, есть заочное. Зачем человеку аргументировать, что желание учиться на дневном - это социопаталогия, а вот всем наиболее подходит заочное, без отрыва от производства?

Интересно, кто бы лег под нож к хирургу, который работает журналистом и изучает вечерами, в добровольном порядке, в кружке при Доме Культуры медицину и хирургию? А вот над своим умом эксперименты ставить - это всегда пожайлуста.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Аналогичная ситуация с получением высшего образования. Есть дневное отделение, есть вечерние, есть заочное. Зачем человеку аргументировать, что желание учиться на дневном - это социопаталогия, а вот всем наиболее подходит заочное, без отрыва от восьми мирского производства?


Не аргумент. Всё по ситуации...

В наше время, такое желание частенько продиктовано нежеланием идти в армию. С этой точки зрения - социопаталогия.

----------


## Аньезка

> Трендеть - не мешки ворочать.
> 
> Продайте хоть раз все в доме, поменяйте на золото и пропадите на пару тройку лет. Потом расскажите о душевной поддержке жены, которую она вам оказала по возвращении.


Эээ... а зачем возвращаться?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Эээ... а зачем возвращаться?


Вот реалистичной ответ, который мог услышать и Марпа. Поэтому Дагмема - уникальная женщина.

У тибетцев-нгакп так: садится жена в ретрит, хозяйство и семью держат на себе муж. Муж выделил время для интенсивной практики - супруга усердствует в домоводстве. Поэтому не возникает вопросов о возвращении.

----------


## Аньезка

> У тибетцев-нгакп так: садится жена в ретрит, хозяйство и семью держат на себе муж. Муж выделил время для интенсивной практики - супруга усердствует в домоводстве. Поэтому не возникает вопросов о возвращении.


Это семья, видимо, только и существует что для поддержания "домоводства". Фикция. И, кстати, что там про многомужество у тибетцев?  :Wink:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Это семья, видимо, только и существует что для поддержания "домоводства". Фикция. И, кстати, что там про многомужество у тибетцев?


А для чего еще семья?

Не смотря на многомужество, тибетцы предпочитают жить вдвоем. Хотя и сейчас бывают варианты (пример - семья художников, которая с Дугу Чоджелом Ринпоче расписывала Меригар. два брата живут с одной супругой).

----------


## Грег

> А для чего еще семья?
> ...


Разным челам для разного. Семья, ИМХО, для семьи.
Чьё-либо мнение на этот счёт не является ни более, ни менее верным.

----------


## PampKin Head

Тогда вопрос: для чего семья?

----------


## PampKin Head

На воздушный шар, на хромую клячу,
Все равно куда – лишь бы быть бродячей,
Лишь бы ветер гнал по ущельям листья,
Я писала б вам по дороге письма.

Ведь в руках моих часто бьются чашки,
Не смогла бы вам я стирать рубашки,
Не смогла бы жить под настольным светом,
Собирать всю жизнь по осколкам лето.

Я не злюсь и вам не пристало злиться.
Ах, не дай-то Бог вам на мне жениться -
Свой воздушный шар вряд ли я забуду
А любить всю жизнь я и так вас буду.

----------


## Аньезка

> А для чего еще семья?
> 
> Не смотря на многомужество, тибетцы предпочитают жить вдвоем. Хотя и сейчас бывают варианты (пример - семья художников, которая с Дугу Чоджелом Ринпоче расписывала Меригар. два брата живут с одной супругой).


По мне так, семья нужна для того, чтобы растить детей, а не просто платить своевременно за квартиру и выращивать огурчики на балконе. Детям нужны и мама, и папа. Маме, от которой папа ушел в многолетний ретрит, одной трудно справиться, в нашем мире. Особенно, если нет еще мужей. 

Меня просто поражают люди в среде буддистов, которые как г-но в проруби болтаются. Ни тут, ни там. Социум с его темами им претит. В монастырь они почему-то не едут. Так и живут, паря ближним мозк.

----------


## PampKin Head

И каким же папой был тогда Марпа? Который (по заявлению сына, продавал все в доме, менял на золото и исчезал в направлении Индии...)

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Меня просто поражают люди в среде буддистов, которые как г-но в проруби болтаются. Ни тут, ни там. Социум с его темами им претит. В монастырь они почему-то не едут. Так и живут, паря ближним мозк.


Т.е. - назвался груздем, полезай в кузов!
Либо ТАК, либо ехай ТУДА и делай ЭДАК.
Ибо, у нас ты должен жить как живём мы!
Так?  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

> И каким же папой был тогда Марпа?



Я не в курсе. А он был папой?

----------


## Аньезка

> Т.е. - назвался груздем, полезай в кузов!
> Либо ТАК, либо ехай ТУДА и делай ЭДАК.
> Ибо, у нас ты должен жить как живём мы!
> Так?


Вот именно. А если еще не определился - то определяйся САМ, а не так, что сначала семью создашь, детей нарожаешь, а потом: Асталависта,бэби, теперь я Шакьямуни!

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я не в курсе. А он был папой?


Был.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вот именно. А если еще не определился - то определяйся САМ, а не так, что сначала семью создашь, детей нарожаешь, а потом: Асталависта,бэби, теперь я Шакьямуни!


Кста... И супруга, и сын Рахула потом ушли за Шакьямуни.

----------


## Грег

> Вот именно. А если еще не определился - то определяйся САМ, а не так, что сначала семью создашь, детей нарожаешь, а потом: Асталависта,бэби, теперь я Шакьямуни!


Ну так это то же самое, что и с обетами - если взял, то держи.
Поимел семью - обеспечивай.
И буддисты здесь не при чём - многие так живут - сегодня делаю, а завтра об этом думать буду.

----------


## Аньезка

> Кста... И супруга, и сын Рахула потом ушли за Шакьямуни.


Аха. А еще фильм есть хороший... "Самсара".

----------


## PampKin Head

> Аха. А еще фильм есть хороший... "Самсара".


Также есть "Маленький Будда" и "Миларепа"...

"Весна, лето..." тоже очень в тему (про семью).

----------


## Аньезка

> Кста... И супруга, и сын Рахула потом ушли за Шакьямуни.


Прикинь. Кого-то в этой истории спасло *не*отречение.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Прикинь. Кого-то в этой истории спасло *не*отречение.



Кого?

----------


## Аньезка

> Кого?


Жену Шакьямуни.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Жену Шакьямуни.


От чего спасло жену Шакьямуни *не*отречение? Ребенок вырос без папы.

----------


## Аньезка

> От чего спасло жену шакьямуни *не*отречение?


Ну, от мужа она не отреклась, получается. Не кинула его. Последовала за ним. Так? Освобождения благодаря этому достигла. Так?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну, от мужа она не отреклась, получается. Не кинула его. Последовала за ним. Так? Освобождения благодаря этому достигла. Так?


Она чего то достигла своими усилиями. Последовала за ним она много позже, когда Рахула вырос.

----------


## Аньезка

> Она чего то достигла своими усилиями. Последовала за ним она много позже, когда Рахула вырос.


Значит, она могла достигнуть чего-то своими усилиями и при этом вырастить Рахулу?  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Значит, она могла достигнуть чего-то своими усилиями и при этом вырастить Рахулу?



Рахулу могли вырастить и без нее. А достичь она не могла, потому что Будда еще не обрел Аннутура-Самьяк-Самбодхи и поэтому Путь был неизвестен.

----------


## Аньезка

> Рахулу могли вырастить и без нее. А достичь она не могла, потому что Будда еще не обрел Аннутура-Самьяк-Самбодхи и поэтому Путь был неизвестен.


Ну значит, Будда, во-первых, уходя знал, что не просто кидает людей, а что за ними будет уход по полной программе. Могут ли этим похвастаться нынешние буддисты?

А, во-вторых, что-то ты сам себе противоречишь. То достигла, то не достигла... чего-то. Последовала - значит, не отреклась. 

А собственно, о чем спор? Было б за кем следовать. А то у нас Шакьямуни один на всю кальпу.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну значит, Будда, во-первых, уходя знал, что не просто кидает людей, а что за ними будет уход по полной программе. Могут ли этим похвастаться нынешние буддисты?


Уходят по-разному нынешние буддисты.




> А, во-вторых, что-то ты сам себе противоречишь. То достигла, то не достигла... чего-то. Последовала - значит, не отреклась.


Последовала - значит вступила в Сангху, стала монахиней (если я не путаю). Кормилица точно стала бхикшуни, Рахула стал Архатом. Двоюродный брат Ананда  служил Будде секретарем. Один двоюродный дядя Девадатта подкачал (тот, который за вегов агитировал).




> А собственно, о чем спор? Было б за кем следовать. А то у нас Шакьямуни один на всю кальпу.


Гуру Ринпоче с двумя царевнами.

----------


## Аньезка

Дим, а то что и Шакьямуни, и Гуру Ринпоче изначально не бедствовали... тебе это ни о чем не говорит? Карму нужно иметь соответствующую. И заслуги. Для такого ухода. ИМХО. А фундамент закладывается в предыдущих жизнях. И что-то мне подсказывает, что не путем "хождения по трупам" родных и близких.

----------


## Спокойный

Аня, PampKin Head, угарно! Пешите исчо! 
 :Wink:   :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Дим, а то что и Шакьямуни, и Гуру Ринпоче изначально не бедствовали... тебе это ни о чем не говорит? Карму нужно иметь соответствующую. И заслуги. Для такого ухода. ИМХО. А фундамент закладывается в предыдущих жизнях. И что-то мне подсказывает, что не путем "хождения по трупам" родных и близких.


Так вопрос только в средствах и обеспечении остающихся?

----------


## Аньезка

> Так вопрос только в средствах и обеспечении остающихся?


Нет.

----------


## ullu

> Ну, от мужа она не отреклась, получается. Не кинула его. Последовала за ним. Так? Освобождения благодаря этому достигла. Так?


А мож она не за мужем последовала, а за Дхармой...

----------


## ullu

> Это семья, видимо, только и существует что для поддержания "домоводства". Фикция. И, кстати, что там про многомужество у тибетцев?


Фигасе фикция. Мне бы такую фикцию!!

----------


## Калдэн

Сообщение отullu: А мож она не за мужем последовала, а за Дхармой...
________________________

 В данном случае муж и был Дхармой.

----------


## ullu

ну мы говорим о том пошла ли она за учением или пошла ли она за своей привязанностью к мужу.
думаете её привязанность к мужу и была Дхармой ?
я так не думаю.

тот муж - принц Сидхартха Гаутама - что был до этого он исчез и вместо него возник Будда Шакьямуни.
а не отречься или отречься от того что исчезло невозможно, потому что не от чего.

----------


## PampKin Head

Сначала один сидит три года, потом второй. На седьмом году встретились.

----------


## Аньезка

> Сначала один сидит три года, потом второй. На седьмом году встретились.


Ты серьезно? :EEK!:   А зачем этим людям вообще быть мужем и женой в таком случае?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ты серьезно?  А зачем этим людям вообще быть мужем и женой в таком случае?



Карма.  :EEK!:  

В социуме без поддержки в ретрит на такие сроки не засядешь.

Джиндак (жертвующий) и практик, усердствующий в ретрите, достигают Освобождения одновременно. (с) Миларепа.

----------


## Аньезка

> Карма.  
> 
> В социуме без поддержки в ретрит на такие сроки не засядешь.


Типа пользование друг друга в качестве кормовой базы. Неплохой расчет.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Типа пользование друг друга в качестве кормовой базы. Неплохой расчет.


А использовать одного в качестве кормовой базы и социального проекта - нормально?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Сначала один сидит три года, потом второй. На седьмом году встретились.


Спасибо, долго смеялся. Это отличный сюжет для авторов русского шансона, данный в предельно лаконичной форме.

----------


## Аньезка

> Джиндак (жертвующий) и практик, усердствующий в ретрите, достигают Освобождения одновременно. (с) Миларепа.


Ну так финансируй всю жизнь какого-нибудь практика и живи себе спокойно в социуме.

----------


## Аньезка

> А использовать одного в качестве кормовой базы и социального проекта - нормально?


Нет, если тот один именно так воспринимает создание семьи.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну так финансируй всю жизнь какого-нибудь практика и живи себе спокойно в социуме.


Не хочется зависеть в вопросе Освобождения от какого-нибудь практика.

Вдруг этот практик осознает, что пора ему женицца? И реализуешь ты вместе с ним весь этот спектр.

----------


## ullu

> А может вообще не жениться? Или это не вариант?


Можно и не жениться, но женам тоже полезно пожить с таким мужем как Марпа.

----------


## Остин

Я ничего не понял, о чем вы здесь говорите, но скажу! (  :Big Grin:  )

Восемь лет после свадьбы были самой лучшей практикой в моей жизни! Ну до некоторого момента. Вот.

(Ну и все это в рамках 34-х летней практики, называемой "моя жизнь"!  :Smilie:  )

----------


## ullu

> Типа, мы поддерживаем квартиру. Когда ты в ретрите, я пылесошу. Когда я - ты. 
> ???


типа я понимаю, что и тебе и мне надо есть , покупать одежду и платить за ретритный дом, поэтому пока ты в ретрите я поддреживаю хозяйство и зарабатываю деньги, а когда я в ретрите то ты это делаешь, тогда ни тебе ни мне не надо будет заботится о том, что делать, если в результате полугодового ретрита вдруг почему-то не станешь полностью просветленным, а кушать уже нечего.

----------


## ullu

> Нет, если тот один именно так воспринимает создание семьи.


а зачем нужна семья то?

----------


## Аньезка

> а зачем нужна семья то?


Как выяснилось, для оплаты ретритов.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

О спектре. Что если воспринимать брак не как "пользование", а как взаимный дар?

А может, Дагмема Марпу просто... любила?

----------


## Аньезка

> О спектре. Что если воспринимать брак не как "пользование", а как взаимный дар?
> 
> А может, Дагмема Марпу просто... любила?



а как любовь согласуется с Отречением?
мы типа сострадать должны... к ВЖС, не выделяя одного или одну.

----------


## PampKin Head

А Марпа просто ... любил Наропу!

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Мы никому ничего не должны. Великое сострадание бодхисаттвы ко всем живым существам развивается естественным путём в ходе практики. А любовь - такая же неотъемлемая часть нашего эмоционального мира, как и всё остальное. На пути тантры эмоции преображаются, а не отбрасываются. Убегая от себя нельзя прийти к Освобождению, можно только временно заморозить свой ум.

Дзенский мастер восхищался духом искренности, которым исполнен лев, хватающий добычу. Так будьте львами и львицами. Будьте искренними в своей любви, братья и сестры. Так же, как в гневе и страсти, в дружбе и ссоре, в счастье и несчастье. Быть искренним не значит быть порабощённым эмоцией. Есть эмоция - и есть вы, Наблюдатель. Почувствуйте мощь энергии своего ума, которая проявляется во всех этих состояниях. Вы ревнуете - не стройте из себя паиньку, но и не отождествляйтесь с ролью Отелло, иначе актрис на замену не хватит. Вы любите - так любите! Без "зачем" и "да как же это, нельзя". Но будьте готовы, что эта волна уйдёт, а на смену придёт совсем другая. Не пытайтесь создать себе "дхармическое счастье" (такое же иллюзорное, как и все остальные), убегая от жизни. Чтобы достичь Просветления, надо постепенно вкушать его здесь и сейчас, а не откладывать постижение на потом - "когда срок отсижу". Надо стать безумцем и поэтом, а не бухгалтером, подсчитывающим количество мантр, лет, проведённых в ретрите, и денег, оставшихся на это благое дело. Тогда во всём этом будет смысл, где бы вы ни находились - в постели с любимым человеком или в непальской пещере Гуру Ринпоче.

*Имхо*теп IV  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> А Марпа просто ... любил Наропу!


Судя по всему, Дагмему он тоже любил, иначе не вернулся бы к ней, а пошёл дальше гулять по джунглям. И сына своего он любил - и искренне оплакивал его смерть, а не строил из себя аскета, который "не привязан ни хрена". Смерть любимого человека - сверхиллюзия. Это действительно круто - сидеть и ощущать в своём уме такую бурю. МАХА СУКХА

----------


## PampKin Head

...в белом венчике из роз... впереди - Исус Христос... (опять на Майдан побежал)

/можно слезать с табуретки

Про искренность - Это вот Шакьямуни поступил *искренне*. Патрул Ринпоче искренне... Или они не были Бодхисаттвами? Или неизвестный дзенский мастер более крут, чем они? 

Если человек искренен, то может ли он заниматься той хренью, которой мы занимаемся каждый день? Или певцы искренности уже наполнили каждую минуту своего бытия имеющими смысл делами?




> ДЛЯ ОБЫЧНОГО ЧЕЛОВЕКА ЖИЗНЬ ЯВЛЯЕТСЯ НЕЯСНЫМ И МОНОТОННЫМ ЗАНЯТИЕМ - СУЩЕСТВОВАНИЕМ, НЕ ЛИШЕННЫМ ОПРЕДЕЛЕННЫХ УДОВОЛЬСТВИЙ, В ТЕЧЕНИЕ КОТОРОГО, ОДНАКО, ЧЕЛОВЕК ВЯЛО ПЕРЕХОДИТ ОТ ОДНОЙ ФОРМЫ ДЕЯТЕЛЬНОСТИ К ДРУГОЙ ЛИШЬ ДЛЯ ТОГО, ЧТОБЫ ОБНАРУЖИТЬ, ЧТО СЧАСТЬЕ, КОТОРОЕ ОН ИЩЕТ, ПОСТОЯННО УСКОЛЬЗАЕТ ОТ НЕГО.
> ЧЕЛОВЕКА НАЧИНАЮТ ПЕРЕПОЛНЯТЬ ЧУВСТВА ОПУСТОШЕННОСТИ И ПРИТУЛЁННОЕ СТРЕМЛЕНИЕ ЗАПОЛНИТЬ ЭТУ ПУСТОТУ, НО ОН НЕ ЗНАЕТ, ЧЕГО ИМЕННО ХОЧЕТ, И НАХОДИТ ТОЛЬКО ОШЕЛОМЛЯЮЩЕЕ ОЩУЩЕНИЕ ТЩЕТНОСТИ, ИСТЯЗАЮЩЕЕ ЕГО СЕРДЦЕ. ОЧЕНЬ СКОРО ОН ПОНИМАЕТ, ЧТО ВСЯ ЖИЗНЬ ПРОСКОЛЬЗНУЛА СКВОЗЬ ЕГО ПАЛЬЦЫ, И БЫЛА РАСТРАЧЕНА НА БЕССМЫСЛЕННЫЕ БАНАЛЬНОСТИ ЧЕЛОВЕЧЕСКОЙ МЕЛОЧНОСТИ.


Написать можно что угодно. Но если приложить к самому себе пламенные речи, то какой будет результат?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

А я не прилагаю к себе речи - говорю, как думаю и чувствую. Когда пишу о том, что опытно не пережил - предпочитаю цитаты.

Дело не в сравнительной крутизне, а том, что есть разные люди и разные пути. У Шакьямуни и Патрула Ринпоче были свои обстоятельства и задачи для работы с умом. В их устах слова об отречении были как львиный рык, а Вы делаете из них орудие своей "истинно буддийской" демагогии.

А если у Вас действительно так обстоит дело с осознаванием в повседневной жизни, как в приведённой цитате, остаётся только лезть на табуретку - перед последним прыжком. Сочувствую. Вы, эта, разберитесь, чего от жизни хотите. Когда вернётесь лет через десять в одеждах геше, у Вас будет хоть какое-то моральное право на проповедь отречения... А так сплошной копипаст с копирайтом.

----------


## Борис

> (опять на Майдан побежал)


Да тут майдан ни при чем, если учесть, что в его потенциальных стояльцах немало и "фундаменталистов" будет, и именно со своим "фундаментализмом" его увязывающих. В общем, нет жеской корреляции.

----------


## PampKin Head

Я вот о чем еще: у меня в академии были профессора под 80-т лет. Читали курсы по предметам, в которых были живыми крассиками (профессор Бесекерский, радиовтоматика). И никто из них не претендовал на интеграции и все такое.

Вопрос: почему наши Наставники, которые говорят много о этом, не продолжают свою деятельность? К примеру, ННР часто говорит, что он был профессором в неаполитанском университете. (это не предъява, поймите правильно) Ему сейчас больше шестидесяти. Вполне профессорский возраст. Почему он не продолжил преподавать, а спокойно живет на острове?

Почему Согьял Ринпоче не устроится куда-нибудь в оффис трудится?

Не будем брать высоко... Наши братья и сестры, при наличии возможностей, оставляют эту "интеграционную жизнь", как плевок у дороги без сожалений.

Я так понимаю, что поют о интеграции больше всего те, кто 
1) уже дезинтегрировался;
2) деться от этого интеграционного станка никуда не может.

Для все остальных мир открыт. Просто обними его руками.

----------


## Аньезка

Дим, ННР, Согьял и другие... они же реально РАБОТАЮТ, как те профессора. Все эти ритриты, лекции, книги, которые они пишут, это же настоящая трудная и изматывающая работа.

----------


## Борис

А вообще, нужно действительно четко знать, что и для чего делаешь, проверять и перепроверять свою мотивацию, когда это надо. Будда милостив, в его учении есть место для всех - и для мирян, и для монахов, и для просто налджорп, и для налджорп, попеременно с супругом (-гой, -гами  :Wink: ) сидящих в пещерах.

А то, что мирянину меньше светит Царствие Небе... то есть, Освобождение - так к результату привязываться тоже не надо. Как, впрочем, и устремленность терять.

----------


## PampKin Head

> А я не прилагаю к себе речи - говорю, как думаю и чувствую. Когда пишу о том, что опытно не пережил - предпочитаю цитаты.
> 
> Дело не в сравнительной крутизне, а том, что есть разные люди и разные пути. У Шакьямуни и Патрула Ринпоче были свои обстоятельства и задачи для работы с умом. В их устах слова об отречении были как львиный рык, а Вы делаете из них орудие своей "истинно буддийской" демагогии.
> 
> А если у Вас действительно так обстоит дело с осознаванием в повседневной жизни, как в приведённой цитате, остаётся только лезть на табуретку - перед последним прыжком. Сочувствую. Вы, эта, разберитесь, чего от жизни хотите. Когда вернётесь лет через десять в одеждах геше, у Вас будет хоть какое-то моральное право на проповедь отречения... А так сплошной копипаст с копирайтом.


Уже вижу вашу прогнутую спину перед одеждами Геше.  :Wink:  До чего же мелочен человек! )

Признаю, мне как то не по себе в стройных рядах себялюбивых поэтов и певцов относительной Бодхичитты.

---

Хочу напомнить, с чего начался тред: человек высказал желание уйти в монастырь. За что получил порцайку психоанализа от наших аутсорсовых интеграторов.

Я не знаю, подходит ли ему это, но такой подход моих братьев и сестер меня не устраивает...

----------


## Спокойный

Давайте подобьём промежуточные итоги, а то устал я уже вас читать.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Я толком не помню, с чего тред начался - встрял только тогда, когда услышал знакомую песнь о внешнем отречении как безальтернативном, единственном пути, достойном практика.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я толком не помню, с чего тред начался - встрял только тогда, когда услышал знакомую песнь о внешнем отречении как безальтернативном, единственном пути, достойном практика.


Небольшой островок рядом с Ла Тартуга - отречение вполне. Мы работаем над подобным вариантом.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Подумалось: Геше более приспособлены для жизни в социуме. Это же надо умудриться впарить аутсорсовым интегратерам Отречение и относительную Бодхичитту без каких либо видимых последствий для воспринимающих! 

Когда Шакьямуни пришел в Капилавасту, то с ним свалила половина кшатрийской знати. Что же такое Он пропиарил? Неужели они были извращенцы? Сдается мне, что Шакьямуни был просто не в курсе особых методов искреннего срещивания слонов и мушки дрозофилы!

P.S. Чем мне нравятся тхеравадины, то тем, что у них белое - это белое, а черное - это черное. Без эстетствующих изысков.

----------


## Борис

А может, просто для всякого человека и для всяких условий нужен свой подход?

(Возможно, что и результат разной степени продвинутости будет - но уж выше головы не прыгнешь)

А что до белого и черного - так и о недвойственности забывать не надо. Как и о том, когда о ней вспоминать. Как и о том, когда рассуждать в двойственных категориях.

----------


## Таши

> Сначала один сидит три года, потом второй. На седьмом году встретились.


 ... чтобы вместе практиковать какую-нибудь Ануттара-йога-тантру)))
 Ну, для кого как, а для меня это был бы идеал семьи)))) Вопрос только - в современном мире мужчины, трепетно относящиеся к таким экспериментам существуют?))) Судя по всему, им проще и легче сразу в монастырь))) 




> Подумалось: Геше более приспособлены для жизни в социуме. Это же надо умудриться впарить аутсорсовым интегратерам отречение и относительную Бодхичитту без каких либо видимых последствий! 
> 
> Когда Шакьямуни пришел в Капилавасту, то с ним свалила половина кшатрийской знати. Что же оттакое пропиарил? Неужели они были извращенцы? Сдается мне, что Шакьямуни был просто не в курсе особых методо искреннего срещивания слонов и мушки дрозофилы!
> __________________


 Пампкин, а был ещё например такой товарищ Индрабодхи, который вполне обошёлся и не сваливая никуда в лес.

 Ещё раз повторим  и закрепим пройденный материал:




> В этом отношении, люди обладают высшими,
> средними и слабыми способностями. 
> Человеку высших способностей нет необходимости 
> отказываться от мирских дел, 
> И он может практиковать, совмещая мирские дела с практикой. 
> Царь Индрабодхи показал пример, как использовать
> чувственные удовольствия на пути, не отказываясь от них. 
> 
> 
> ...


 Чоки Нима Ринпоче "Единство Махамудры и Дзогчен"

 это я не к тому, что все "интегрирующие" обладают высшими способностями, а к тому, что не всё так однозначно в этом мире, как получается с ваших слов.

----------


## PampKin Head

Согласен на Индрабодхи!

Согласен даже на 2% процента его ацкого труда царем.

Про высшие способности умолчим.  Можно припомнить еще пару подобных: Сараха и Лингченрепа...

---

Пример из серии: а чего вы паритесь на своих работах? Вот Абрамович умеет работать, и ему хватает. А вы просто бездельники, и не хотите трудится как простой парень Абрамович. Ведь каждый может так же жечь! )

Шедевр копипаста про упомянутых выше персонажей:




> Чтобы практиковать возвышенную Дхарму, нужно уметь преодолевать всевозможные трудности: жару, холод и т. п. В тантрах говорится:
> Пусть придется пройти огонь и океан лезвий,
> Ищи Дхарму до самого порога смерти.
> 
> В старину в Тибете у досточтимых монахов школы кадампа были так называемые четыре [абсолютные] опоры:
> Пусть конечной опорой ума будет Дхарма.
> Пусть конечной опорой Дхармы будет подвижничество.
> Пусть конечной опорой подвижничества будет смерть.
> Пусть конечной опорой смерти будет пустынное место.
> ...


*СЛОВА МОЕГО ВСЕБЛАГОГО УЧИТЕЛЯ*
КУНСАНГ ЛАМЭ ШАЛУНГ
(kun bzang bla ma'i zhal lung)
KUN-ZANG LA-MAY ZHAL-LUNG
THE ORAL INSTRUCTION OF KUN-ZANG LA-MA

Из предыдущего поста:
--



> Человек заурядных способностей должен отказаться от большинства мирских дел и, возможно, даже жить в отречении, отшельником, довольствуясь лишь простой жизнью, простой пищей и одеждой, не имея дорогого гардероба, хорошей пищи или красивого шикарно обставленного дома. Не нуждаясь в большом разнообразии изысканной пищи и питья, но и не питаясь чем-то ужасным, такой человек довольствуется простой пищей, которой достаточно, чтобы наполнить желудок. Ему или ей нужно ровно столько одежды, чтобы было тепло. Именно так жило большинство учёных и совершенных мастеров Индии и Тибета.
> 
> *Человек слабых способностей не может достичь своих целей,
> «гонясь за двумя зайцами».
> Он не может заниматься и Дхармой, и мирскими делами,
> И поэтому практикует, отбросив мирские заботы о пище и одежде.
> Это образ жизни таких мастеров, как Миларепа и Гоцангпа.
> Так же как невозможно пользоваться иглой, у которой с обоих концов по ушку, человек со слабыми способностями не может стремиться к осуществлению целей этой жизни, и одновременно с этим практиковать Дхарму. Поэтому, учения говорят, что такой человек должен оставить все восемь мирских забот, отказавшись от привязанности к славе и выгоде, удовольствиям и похвалам, и от неприязни к их противоположностям. Он должен жить так, как жили Миларепа и Гоцангпа, которые отказались от всех забот этой жизни и сосредотачивались исключительно на практике.*


Если у нас Мила со слабыми способностями, то у меня их вообще нет! О каком же Индрабодхи может идти речь?!

Аут.

----------


## Борис

По-моему, нужно просто нести ответственность (перед самим собой) за заявленные качества. Собрался в монастырь - подумай как следует, не передумал - уходи в вихару. Претендуешь на недвойственность - прояви ее.

А то все эти бодания по поводу того, кто правильнее, напоминают больных, стремящихся соседей по палате (или даже по корпусу) напичкать своим лекарством. Или, может, даже не тем, что доктор прописал, а тем, которое самим больше нравится.

Каждому свое. Не настолько это острый вопрос, он допускает разные ответы.

----------


## Таши

> Согласен на Индрабодхи!
> 
> Согласен даже на 2% процента его ацкого труда царем.
> 
> Про высшие способности умолчим.  Можно припомнить еще пару подобных: Сараха и Лингченрепа...
> 
> ---
> 
> Пример из серии: а чего вы паритесь на своих работах? Вот Абрамович умеет работать, и ему хватает. А вы просто бездельники, и не хотите трудится как простой парень Абрамович. Ведь каждый может так же жечь! )


 Пампкин, всё время удивляюсь тому, как вы успешно ставите преграды своему уму))) и потом доказываете всему миру, что в мире всё так вот и заведено))) это лишь ваш собственный взгляд) и я, например, с ним не согласна. 
 Нет высшего взгляда и способностей - вполне возможно их развить. Возможно, не в этой жизни будет результат, но он будет, без всяких сомнений. 
 А ждать благоприятных условий, когда можно всё бросить и уйти в монастырь можно долго))) а можно даже так и не дождаться)))

----------


## PampKin Head

А у них проявление недвойственности как в том анекдоте про пох...та, которому все по... кроме зарплаты. )

----------


## Саман

Дискусия началась с вопроса что человек хочет уйти в САНГУ . И ему наверно нужен был совет . Но в продолжение темы здесь получилась демагогия не о чем.Были высказаны некоторые полезные советы , в смысле подготовиться к этому очень важному событию и это правильно ....но кто нибудь вспомнил с какой мотивацией было-бы правильно и актуально идти в САНГУ.Самая главная и правильная причина ухода из мира это ВЕРА в достижение ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИЕ и ОСВОБОЖДЕНИЕ то есть стать БУДДОЙ во благо ВСЕХ ЖИВЫХ СУЩЕСТВ и пожертвовать свою мирскую жизнь во имя этой высокой цели .

----------


## PampKin Head

> Пампкин, всё время удивляюсь тому, как вы успешно ставите преграды своему уму))) и потом доказываете всему миру, что в мире всё так вот и заведено))) это лишь ваш собственный взгляд) и я, например, с ним не согласна. 
>  Нет высшего взгляда и способностей - вполне возможно их развить. Возможно, не в этой жизни будет результат, но он будет, без всяких сомнений. 
>  А ждать благоприятных условий, когда можно всё бросить и уйти в монастырь можно долго))) а можно даже так и не дождаться)))


Вот Мила и развивал. Хочу заметить, не монах и не в монастыре. )

Не ждать благоприятных условий... Это в стиле - оставить мать, больную раком и раскинув руки побежать навстречу своему пониманию? Все одно все умрут.

----------


## Борис

> А у них проявление недвойственности как в том анекдоте про пох...та, которому все по... кроме зарплаты. )


У всех ли?

И у всех ли остальных по поводу своего (-их) выбора (-ов) целостность имеется?

Не мое, впрочем, дело. Пошел посуду мыть. Когда мою посуду - знаю, что мою посуду. (С) Или не знаю, но стараюсь знать.  :Big Grin:  Кстати, в монастыре тоже скорее всего придется мыть - по крайней мере, послушнику  :Smilie:

----------


## Таши

> Вот Мила и развивал. Хочу заметить, не монах и не в монастыре. )
> 
> Не ждать благоприятных условий... Это в стиле - оставить мать, больную раком и раскинув руки побежать навстречу своему пониманию? Все одно все умрут.


 Мила, хочу напомнить, замочил множество людей, и в его ситуации у него совсем не было ни времени, ни выбора размышлять о каких-то там способностях - Марпу он нашёл уже в районе 40 лет, в том возрасте,  когда в Тибете, вообще-то, уже умирали при той средней продолжительности жизни. 

 благоприятных условий он не ждал (ждал бы - загремел бы в ады со всеми вытекающими), - тоже бросил и мать, и сестру, которая потом ходила побиралась по домам. Но, предположу, наверное, он смотрел на ситуацию с точки зрения долгосрочной перспективы. В долгосрочной перспективе все его родные обрели настоящее счастье.
 В конце концов, можно умирать от рака бесконечное множество раз, - пока не положить этому конец. Или твои сын/дочь/муж/брат/сестра и проч. не помогут положить этому конец)

----------


## PampKin Head

> У всех ли?
> 
> И у всех ли остальных по поводу своего (-их) выбора (-ов) целостность имеется?
> 
> Не мое, впрочем, дело. Пошел посуду мыть. Когда мою посуду - знаю, что мою посуду. (С) Или не знаю, но стараюсь знать.  Кстати, в монастыре тоже скорее всего придется мыть - по крайней мере, послушнику


Целостности нет в своей позиции. В этом и есть коренное отличие от интеграторов. Которым все ясно и понятно.

---

Понравились замечания про наработки в психотерапии, которая лечит социальную неадекватность применительно к вопросу о уходе в монастырь...

Мне кажется, что для многих уход человека в монастырь подобен катастрофе. Словно вас по суду обязали приговором к одиночному полету на Марс. Вот отсюда и все овеществленные страхи. А по сути... чем о. Маргарита отличается от Кармагена во Франции?

Представте себе тред: *хочу уехать на Маргариту*!

И советы:
- а ты готов?
- а вот психотерапевты лечат такие желания сбежать на Маргариту;
- а ты подумай, надо ли тебе на Маргариту, готов ли ты к этому...

и т.д.

----------


## Борис

Целостности и у меня нет. Даже в менее глобальных вопросах  :Smilie: 

Что же до проверки "адекватности" и истинности мотивации ухода - такая проблема (истинности и искренности) действительно есть. Уже сам Будда отмечал - насколько помню, в одной из палийских сутт, относящихся к позднему времени Его жизни.

Хотя, конечно, без монахов Дхарме существовать в этом мире сложно (мягко говоря) - пусть даже это 10 раз Чань или 100 раз Дзогчен. Но все же не этим одним...

----------


## Борис

P.S. А вообще, буддийская целостность и недвойственность - это не "уверенность сытая", которую так не любил ВСВ (и поделом). Она действительно включает в себя Бодхидхармово "не знаю", Сюнрюсудзукиев "ум начинающего" (это только если дзэнские описания брать, в других традициях тоже аналоги можно найти).

И поэтому, думаю, нужно проявлять гибкость в подходах и допущение других вариантов...

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Если у нас Мила со слабыми способностями, то у меня их вообще нет! О каком же Индрабодхи может идти речь?!
> 
> Аут.


Это йогин Карма Чагмей, по тексту которого, ЧНР написал книгу, назвал способности Миларепы слабыми. Так что, это у него "Мила со слабыми способностями" - все претензии к нему.

А во-вторых, многие (и вы в том числе) путают способности и реализацию - это не одно и то же - для наличия больших способностей необязательно уже иметь реализацию.
К тому же, практикой можно эти самые способности развить.

А если если кто-то считает, что у него лично слабые способности, то пусть идёт и развивает их, а не занимается на форуме пустословием, потакая своему ЭГО.
И не будет это ЭГО говорить - устраивает его чужая практика или нет - в стиле "...такой подход моих братьев и сестер меня не устраивает..."
Какие проблемы-то  :Smilie:  ?

----------


## Грег

А что есть целостность?
Что этим термином называют уважаемые собеседники?
И что им мешает поиметь эту самую целостность?

----------


## woltang

Сергей мы все занимаемся на форуме пустословием  :Smilie: ). все упреки к нам самим.
 и знаете,есть хорошее правило - нет глупых вопросов - есть глупые ответы.

----------


## Грег

> Сергей мы все занимаемся на форуме пустословием ). все упреки к нам самим.
> ...


Резонно!
Вот и пусть все эти участники предъявляют упрёки к себе самим, и размышляют о том, что их не устраивает в них самих, вместо того, чтобы рассуждать о том, чей подход их не устраивает.



> и знаете,есть хорошее правило - нет глупых вопросов - есть глупые ответы.


Я не задаю вопросов, если даже их задаю...  :Smilie:

----------


## woltang

> Я не задаю вопросов, если даже их задаю...


 ууу какой вы ловкий!

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я не задаю вопросов, если даже их задаю...


... оно было и понятно...

В Балашихе тоже есть старушка с собакой, которая, сидя на лавке, разговаривает с собой\окружающими ее духами громко и исключительно матом. И по всему видно, что ответы ей не особо то и нужны.

----------


## Грег

> ... оно было и понятно...


Кто-то едет в монастырь.
Кто-то рассказывает о том, что всем нужно ехать в монастырь.



> В Балашихе тоже есть старушка с собакой, которая, сидя на лавке, разговаривает с собой\окружающими ее духами громко и исключительно матом. И по всему видно, что ответы ей не особо то и нужны.


Вот и следовало бы обратить внимание на то, кто с кем разговаривает и кто кого слушает...

PS. Кто-то считает себя вот таким вот духом?

----------

